# Have you ordered your Christmas Coffee Supply?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not too late (but don't leave it much later!)

Some roasters are roasting and posting right up until the 22nd Dec, others have already completed their final roasts for the year.

Have you ordered your Christmas coffee supply yet?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Glenn said:


> It's not too late (but don't leave it much later!)
> 
> Some roasters are roasting and posting right up until the 22nd Dec, others have already completed their final roasts for the year.
> 
> Have you ordered your Christmas coffee supply yet?


Cheeky Christmas Has Bean order. Been about 6 months since I bought a single bag of coffee


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Got over a kilo of Foundry's best last week & the latest Dog & Hat sub is in the post so should be sorted for beans.

Still to get the alcohol in but that won't need resting.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

2Kilo I have enough


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Got some Foundry Rocko, always nice for a treat. Think they're last roasting date was the 19th.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Got 2kg on its way from Django plus some spare from cc in the freezer. Office is only 2 mins from square mile if I get really stuck.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ill be going into Atkinsons tomorrow too pick a rather tasty Kenyan up for my xmas brewed.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Got a kg of the Foundry FSF and a Dog and Hat subscription due in tomorrow.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

HasBean Xmas Crackers are on their way.. Got loads of coffee so I won't be running out anytime soon..


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Just placed orders with Rave and Coffee Compass. I hope it will last me till new year where my subscription going to send some more beans


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coffee in the cupboard ready to go: Atkinson's Christmas espresso blend; Has Bean's equivalent; couple of bags of Five Elephants' Holiday coffee, a bag from Origin, and the Dog and Hat sub on its way, so I think I'm going to be okay.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

1.5kg On ice, dog and hat due today and a bag of UE's Xmas blend at the post office to collect this morning. I'm fully caffeinated


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

At the moment feel like have to much as get a bag a week of Italian Job from Rave, but expect it will soon go lol, but need to watch dates and when its ready to use to or freeze some etc. Tried a few now but reverted back IJ as gives consistent taste and a nice deep strong flavour for milk based drinks to.

Plan is also to try some espresso based cocktails/drinks over xmas and use in desserts!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I currently have more than enough coffee. I really need to use some of the stash in the freezer before I buy any more


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 2kg of green Old Brown Java beans plus about 700g already roasted, 500g of which is in the freezer. This will see me well into 2018 so no concern about running short.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Ran out of my roundhill selection and will attempt to go three days without caffeine







before I get restocked on Christmas Day. On the Rooibos.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Kg of Django on it's way along with my Atkinson subscription. All bases covered!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

IggyK said:


> Ran out of my roundhill selection and will attempt to go three days without caffeine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You poor person.

Edit:

My Christmas coffee has now arrived.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I ordered a natural Burundi and washed Kenyan from Dear Green and the natural Costa Rican (the one from LSOL) and a washed Honduran from Foundry for my family and me.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Just received some Rave coffee, Ethiopian and Kenyan coffee, the other day.. so should be ready for Christmas


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hopefully arriving today is my first order from Crankhouse. Heard good things about them so ordered 3 bags and very much looking forward them.

Christmas day coffee will probably still be the Ditta Artiginale Superlatives as it has been the best coffee of the year for me and I still have some in the freezer. (Plus an espresso martini or two, obvs).


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Dayks said:


> You poor person.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My Christmas coffee has now arrived.


Still waiting on my dog & hat sub but that's remarkably similar to what I'm aiming for. Also have some of Foundry's rocko mountain reserve to play with.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

IggyK said:


> Ran out of my roundhill selection and will attempt to go three days without caffeine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure I could handle that. Is there no decent local coffee shop you could buy some tasty rested beans from?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Still waiting on my dog & hat sub but that's remarkably similar to what I'm aiming for. Also have some of Foundry's rocko mountain reserve to play with.


Just finished 250g of the Rocko Mountain Reserve, with the rest of the kg in the freezer.

Enjoying the Keen so far.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm waiting on a Rave order. Think I should have stuck with coffee compass till after the holidays, not holding my breath it coming tomorrow lol.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Within driving distant but pre Christmas nah I'll stay in. Got a bag of Modern Standard from my local Sainsbury's the latest roast date I could find.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Just coming to the end of my Wogans Colombian and have a kg of Extracts Original espresso waiting to be opened


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought mine almost a month ago. 2 x Kenyan peaberry, 500g from Wogan Coffee in Bristol (drinking that right now as a V60) & the other is from Colonna in Bath 250g to start, a Natural brazilian Capim Branco fron Round hill roasters with a Pharmacie Guatemalan Washed still to start. Probably last me another 3 weeks.


----------

